# Ci puoi scommettere



## daniele712

Qualche giorno fa in un thread sul forum italian-english stavamo discutendo di 'ci puoi scommettere'. Secondo alcuni è un termine poco usato derivato direttamente dai film made in Usa, ma non diffuso nel parlare comune.
Io invece l'ho sempre sentito, come ho sentito chiedere: scommettiamo che è cosi - quanto scommetti? - ci vuoi scommettere? 
Penso di non esser l'unico che alla domanda: "Ti piacerebbe XXXXXXX?" , si è sentito rispondere:"ci puoi scommettere/puoi scommetterci!".Se non è così aspetto smentite.

Daniele


----------



## irene.acler

Sono d'accordo con te, Daniele. Anch'io ho sempre sentito questa espressione, e credo che in generale venga usata ampiamente.


----------



## sabrinita85

daniele712 said:


> Qualche giorno fa in un thread sul forum italian-english stavamo discutendo di 'ci puoi scommettere'. Secondo alcuni è un termine poco usato derivato direttamente dai film made in Usa, ma non diffuso nel parlare comune.
> Io invece l'ho sempre sentito, come ho sentito chiedere: scommettiamo che è cosi - quanto scommetti? - ci vuoi scommettere?
> Penso di non esser l'unico che alla domanda: "Ti piacerebbe XXXXXXX?" , si è sentito rispondere:"ci puoi scommettere/puoi scommetterci!".Se non è così aspetto smentite.
> 
> Daniele


Puoi darci, per favore, il link della discussione, Dani?

E poi, perché dovrebbe essere un calco dall'inglese?


----------



## claudine2006

daniele712 said:


> Qualche giorno fa in un thread sul forum italian-english stavamo discutendo di 'ci puoi scommettere'. Secondo alcuni è un termine poco usato derivato direttamente dai film made in Usa, ma non diffuso nel parlare comune.
> Io invece l'ho sempre sentito, come ho sentito chiedere: scommettiamo che è cosi - quanto scommetti? - ci vuoi scommettere?
> Penso di non esser l'unico che alla domanda: "Ti piacerebbe XXXXXXX?" , si è sentito rispondere:"ci puoi scommettere/puoi scommetterci!".Se non è così aspetto smentite.
> 
> Daniele


Sono d'accordo con te. Anche secondo me si tratta di un'espressione diffusa e anch'io dico "Puoi scometterci!".


----------



## ElaineG

Ecco la discussione precedente: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=239028&highlight=scommettere


----------



## daniele712

ElaineG said:


> Ecco la discussione precedente: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=239028&highlight=scommettere


Si scusate per pigrizia non ho copiato il link (grazie Elaine!): per contrappasso adesso riporto la discussione  
*censured l'ho aggiunto io



> Dminor
> 
> 
> 
> Ciao! Come va "ci puoi scommettere" in questo contesto?
> ......
> "Penso che questo sia interessante"
> "Ci puoi scommettere che è interessante (/che lo è?)!"
Click to expand...




> MünchnerFax
> 
> 
> 
> La mia opinione su ci puoi scommettere è che derivi dal doppiaggio dei film, cioè appunto da una traduzione letterale di you can bet on it. Però nella mia carriera di madrelingua devo ancora sentire uno che lo dica nella vita reale... (Non escludo che esista, diciamo che sono ancora alla ricerca. )
Click to expand...




> Daniele712
> 
> 
> 
> Vuoi dire che per esempio alla domanda :
> "Ti piacerebbe uscire con Sharon Stone?",
> non ti potrebbe capitare di sentirti rispondere:
> "Ci puoi scommettere ! " , nel senso di "Certo che vorrei"?
> Io invece credo che sia un'espressione molto diffusa
Click to expand...




> MünchnerFax
> 
> 
> 
> Sì, il senso è chiarissimo e non mi scandalizzerebbe certo sentire quest'espressione. Tuttavia non m'immagino che un madrelingua (spontaneamente) risponda ci puoi scommettere. Per lo meno, a me personalmente e a chi mi circonda non verrebbe sicuramente mai in mente. E oserei quasi affermare davvero che non l'ho mai sentita nell'uso corrente e spontaneo se non nei film come traduzione di you can bet on it.
Click to expand...




> Forumuser
> 
> 
> 
> Dai che siamo in due! Mi fai venire in mente tutti quei xxx-_censured_!_ _buttati alla rinfusa nei doppiaggi nei film americani ..... Tipico traduttese.
Click to expand...

Non potevo lasciarlo passare così come niente fosse ed eccoci qui, dove vedo che anche gli altri (finora) la pensano come me.

Daniele


----------



## claudine2006

daniele712 said:


> Si scusate per pigrizia non ho copiato il link (grazie Elaine!): per contrappasso adesso riporto la discussione
> *censured l'ho aggiunto io
> 
> 
> Non potevo lasciarlo passare così come niente fosse ed eccoci qui, dove vedo che anche gli altri (finora) la pensano come me.
> 
> Daniele


Bravo, Daniele. Non lasciar passare niente!


----------



## sabrinita85

daniele712 said:


> Si scusate per pigrizia non ho copiato il link (grazie Elaine!): per contrappasso adesso riporto la discussione
> *censured l'ho aggiunto io
> 
> 
> Non potevo lasciarlo passare così come niente fosse ed eccoci qui, dove vedo che anche gli altri (finora) la pensano come me.
> 
> Daniele


Grazie Elaine e Daniele per aver riportato e il link e la discussione.

Che la suddetta espressione sia usualissima nella lingua parlata, azzarderei che si possa dare per scontato.

Tuttavia, mi sfugge il passaggio eng>it e quindi il relativo calco sintematico o sintagmatico che dir si voglia.
C'è qualcuno (forse  			 				MünchnerFax o Forumuser) che sarebbe così gentile da spiegarmi i fondamenti di tale ipotesi?


----------



## _forumuser_

Fondamenti, ipotesi, calco sintematico, maddecheao?  

Si diceva solo che suona un po' come una traduzione letterale di_ you bet_ or _you can bet on it_. Io dico e sento_ puoi giurarci_, non _puoi scommetterci_. Mentre sento e dico Ci scommetterei xxx e Quanto ci scommetti? Tutto qua.


----------



## sabrinita85

_forumuser_ said:


> Fondamenti, ipotesi, calco sintematico, maddecheao?
> 
> Si diceva solo che suona un po' come una traduzione letterale di_ you bet_ or _you can bet on it_. Io dico e sento_ puoi giurarci_, non _puoi scommetterci_. Mentre sento e dico Ci scommetterei xxx e Quanto ci scommetti? Tutto qua.


Ah ok... "che suona come una traduzione letterale" già va meglio. 
Rimango, comunque, non troppo convinta di ciò, perché, secondo me, affermare questo, vorrebbe dire che in italiano, la parola "scommettere" non esisteva e che sia stata adottata dall'inglese (o dalle lingue di ceppo germanico), e con questa, l'espressione annessa. E mi pare un po' inattendibile come cosa.
Certo, se poi qualcuno è in grado di documentare l'origine di questa parola, faccio retromarcia, chiedo venia e siamo tutti più contenti 
Non so, magari scopriamo che questa parola è attestata solo nel protogermanico, e allora, sì che si potrebbe, finalmente, affermare che trattasi di calco.


----------



## _forumuser_

Il fatto e' che se prima di esprimere un'opinione non leggiamo attentamente cosa e' stato gia' scritto le controversie si protraggono all'infinito. Nessuno parlava della parola scommettere. Non si parlava di calco dall'inglese, ma di espressione che, usata in quel modo, puzza un po' di traduttese.


----------



## sabrinita85

_forumuser_ said:


> Il fatto e' che se prima di esprimere un'opinione non leggiamo attentamente cosa e' stato gia' scritto le controversie si protraggono all'infinito. Nessuno parlava della parola scommettere. Non si parlava di calco dall'inglese, ma di espressione che, usata in quel modo, puzza un po' di traduttese.


Mi pare che sia stato riportato e letto tutto ciò che c'era da leggere.
Siccome in linguistica esiste una parola sola, *calco*, (con cui si economizza) per dire "_espressione che, usata in quel modo, puzza un po' di traduttese_", allora mi sono sentita di usarla, ma il senso è quello.


----------



## _forumuser_

sabrinita85 said:


> Mi pare che sia stato riportato e letto tutto ciò che c'era da leggere.
> Forse sarebbe il caso di rivedere la definizione di calco... non esiste solo un tipo di calco, ma vari.
> Siccome in linguistica esiste una parola sola, *calco*, (con cui si economizza) per dire "_espressione che, usata in quel modo, puzza un po' di traduttese_", allora mi sono sentita di usarla, ma il senso è quello.


 
MunchnerFax: Sì, il senso è chiarissimo e *non mi scandalizzerebbe certo sentire quest'espressione*. *Tuttavia* *non m'immagino che un madrelingua (spontaneamente) risponda ci puoi scommettere*. 

Continuo ad essere d'accordo con MF che "non m'immagino che un madrelingua (spontaneamente) risponda ci puoi scommettere". Non e' abbastanza enfatico in italiano come invece e' in inglese. Io, se proprio dovessi dirlo, userei giurare. No?


----------



## sabrinita85

_forumuser_ said:


> MunchnerFax: Sì, il senso è chiarissimo e *non mi scandalizzerebbe certo sentire quest'espressione*. *Tuttavia* *non m'immagino che un madrelingua (spontaneamente) risponda ci puoi scommettere*.
> 
> Continuo ad essere d'accordo con MF che "non m'immagino che un madrelingua (spontaneamente) risponda ci puoi scommettere". Non e' abbastanza enfatico in italiano come invece e' in inglese. Io, se proprio dovessi dirlo, userei giurare. No?


Io le uso entrambe con la stessa frequenza!


----------



## _forumuser_

sabrinita85 said:


> Io le uso entrambe con la stessa frequenza!


 
Credo che a forza di parlarne finiro' per usarlo anch'io spessissimo!!


----------



## daniele712

_forumuser_ said:


> MunchnerFax: Sì, il senso è chiarissimo e *non mi scandalizzerebbe certo sentire quest'espressione*. *Tuttavia* *non m'immagino che un madrelingua (spontaneamente) risponda ci puoi scommettere*.
> 
> Continuo ad essere d'accordo con MF che "non m'immagino che un madrelingua (spontaneamente) risponda ci puoi scommettere". Non e' abbastanza enfatico in italiano come invece e' in inglese. Io se proprio dovessi dirlo, userei giurare, no?


Forse è vero un altro tipo di discorso. Noi allo stesso modo di 'puoi scommetterci', possiamo dire' puoi giurarci' o 'stanne certo'(puoi starne certo),'stanne certo' che dà forse un peso più enfatico. Può essere(non so se è così) che sia  un modo di esprimersi molto diffuso in inglese, molto usata in questi film  e tradotta sempre in modo letterale in scommetterci, mentre un italiano si esprimerebbe _anche_ con altre parole: se così fosse sarebbe un eccesso di zelo(e mancanza di fantasia)da parte dei traduttori.

ps mi lascia interdetto il famoso finale di Via col vento ' francamente me ne infischio': non sarebbe meglio 'francamente , non mi interessa(al limite , non me ne frega niente)?

Daniele


----------

